# MacGregor 26 X/M Impressions



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Greetings!

I'm looking for people's impressions on the above. These would be considered, own, owned, sailed (especially) and compared to other boats. It seems like a lot of boat for the money (interior notwithstanding).

Please, no flames - bad experiences OK.

I've read the "capsize" related threads. Bottom line is, capsizing was due to no ballast in tank and crew inexperience. That can happen on ANY boat.

Thanks! 

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## foxglove (Dec 27, 2002)

*Try the Macgregor Forum*

If you scroll down the list of forums, you will see a series of boat builders including Macgregor. There is a thread in progress discussing the Mac 26 and M.

Good luck


----------



## WaterView (Apr 29, 2006)

I say great topic. I've only sailed once and I looked into a bunch of sailboats for beginners. I like that boat. 

But expect to get flamed from the gang of sailors in this forum.


----------



## gunkholemarine (Jul 12, 2005)

*Macgregor performance*

Macgregor is an affordable boat, and is largely for beginners. My concern with Macgregor is that may new sailors may be turned off by the lack of stability. Heel is an unnatural experience and can be unnerving. Also, a new sailor may carry too much sail inadvertantly. It doesn't take long to out grow a Macgregor in terms of sailing performance.

There is no substitue for draft and ballast for monohull sailing. 
Kevin.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you want a sailboat you should buy a sailboat. If you want a power boat you should buy a powerboat. The Mac 26x is neither. There are plenty of nice sailboats out there in the price range of the Mac. Jim L


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you want a sailboat that can go fast under power yet sail well—get a multihull, or a really big boat. If you want a power boat, get one...but the MacGregor is really a very basic boat with little going for it, and probably going to be outgrown fairly quickly. Assuming you want to get a MacGregor for its trailerability, you may want to look at the Catalina 22 or 25, preferably the non-water ballasted models, which are very nice little sailboats.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Also, they don't really represent a lot of value for the money, not in terms of performance and comfort - A new one with trailer and 50HP engine goes for around $30-40K around here - with that kind of budget it's quite possible to get a decent all-around used sailboat with many more amenities and good sailing performance.

And as for the "15 knots under power" - there's a significant cost to that in fuel consumption.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Faster's got a really good point too.

If you consider that you can get a pretty nice Grampian 26, a Cape Dory 25 or a Pearson Ariel, for less than $10,000, then you have $20-30,000+ left over, which will pay for many seasons of docking or mooring the boat and winter storage. 

You get a much better sailing boat and no hassles of trailering it....more time spent sailing, less time spent trying to setup the boat. A win all around IMHO.

The Cape Dory, Grampian and Pearson Ariel or Triton are all very good solid little boats, and capable of the occasional bluewater passage IMHO, as well as being fun to daysail or weekend on.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

All very good points to consider.

I am not actively looking to purchase a boat at this time. A small problem of not having found that money tree or even a bush as yet.  And, if I did find that magic money tree, I'd be after a 35-50' cat, or a 50'+ monohull for a liveaboard at this point.

I am, however, researching for that day when I can get a boat (assuming my brother does something else with his boat that precludes my use of it).

So, all opinons are welcomed.

And yes, I had considered all those things about the Mac.

Also, the MacGregor thread would not have sufficed in returning the opinions I seek as it might have pidgeon-holed the responses.

Every boat represents some sort of compromise in some respect. You simply cannot have everything in one boat.

In having looked around at used Mac's, I didn't really see a plethora of them - so they must not be all that bad. And, with the production as high as it is, they must sell quite a number of them. So, the product can't be all that bad either - it does sell after all.

Owning any boat has its cost - "Break Out Another Thousand" after all. Generally, the bigger the boat, the more costs one has to bear.

Obviously, this type of boat has its plusses as well as its detractors. 

I personally see no issues with trailering a boat that is meant to be trailored (you can go from lake to lake or sea to sea, etc., rather easily/handily). Neither do I see issues with a boat that requires a slip. What matters is the intended use of the boat and the budget, current and future, of the prospective owner.

As for performance - yes, anytime fuel, especially gas, is used to go fast, you are going to pay for it. Part of the territory. If one doesn't get that, then one shouldn't be boating.

As for set up, a good bit of time is spent readying our slip-docked boat for our day's outing, and, honestly, I don't see how the Mac would be that much more really. What's a few minutes? If you are that pressed for time, why are you sailing? Not trying to be a Mac advocate here, but simply making a point.

A used boat can indeed be a good value. My brother's Bayfield was $10,500. It only lacks a shower to be a really good boat (needs a few more feet for that accomodation). I personally think for the price he paid he got a good value. I think we've spent about a grand on little things to make it sailable and there will be more in order to recondition a bit of her. Depending upon what he wants to spend, that could be a little (some is mandatory) or quite a bit (feathering prop anyone? Dacron cruising sails? Spectra line? New lifelines? It goes on...). 

Sometimes reconditioning a used boat can cost quite a bit - in which case, if a Mac was being considered but forgotten on account of price, the Mac may have been the smarter choice.

Again, it goes back to intent and use coupled with budget.

That aside, the main question is, really, how *is* the boat itself?

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jmunson2 said:


> As for set up, a good bit of time is spent readying our slip-docked boat for our day's outing, and, honestly, I don't see how the Mac would be that much more really. What's a few minutes? If you are that pressed for time, why are you sailing? .....
> That aside, the main question is, really, how *is* the boat itself?


Jon

I would suggest that the dockside prep time you speak of would be required with the Mac _AFTER_ you've spent 40 minutes or so getting the rig up. Another aspect of trailering time is the occasional wait for the busy ramp areas to be clear for your turn.

And to turn you're own question back at you, if you're in a hurry, why are you sailing? If you're not in a hurry, why go for a boat that does 15 knots under power - go sailing instead.

Your brother's boat, while not the spriteliest performer out there is an honest character sailboat with loads of charm and a comfortable weekender.

Having sailed a large number of different boats from 8 feet to 40 feet, one hull to three, including a Mac 26X, I can say that boat certainly stood out as one with very weird sailing characteristics. Add to that the poor righting moment of the high-in-the-boat water ballast and the rather poor helm position given the tiny wheel I have to say it was a less-than memorable experience (except in a bad way)

I'm probably hurting someone's feelings, but my impression is that most Mac buyers are new to boating, or non sailors that don't really know enough to tell whether the boat sails particularily well or not.

That said, there is definitely a niche market that they have filled, the moorage-free trailerable advantage, the perception that they can "fly" home at the end of the day and an effective marketing program have sold lots of them. I'm just saying if it's sailing you're after, you can do much better for the same money.

We met a couple this summer who dove in with a Mac 26, used it one year, sold it and bought a nice well-found 28' sailboat and had money left over even after taking the initial depreciation hit. They were much happier with this boat.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We looked at Catalina, Hunter, Precision, Seaward and MacGregor. We ended up with a Precision 23 (which is for sale right now - only one year old - we planned on only having it for one year). It represented the best compromise for a trailer sailor - classic lines, comfortable interior, decent speed, build quality, dealer support. It didn't have the motor power of the MacGregor, nor the enclosed head of the Catalina and Hunter, or the inboard diesel of the Seaward. It looked like a sailboat, acted like a sailboat and moved like a sailboat. I could heave to (which I'm not sure you can do in a MacGregor) and has a traditional keel/centerboard combo. I also wasn't in love with the looks of the newer Mac's - the double windows hiding the tremendous freeboard of the boat.

One other note - we were in Maine this past summer and moored in Camden (outer harbor) one night. There were two MacGregor's moored in the field. It wasn't overly choppy, yet the amount these two boats were canting side to side was incredible! There is absolutely no way I would ever want to be on one in anything but calm water.

When you get closer to the time when you are going to make a decision, I encourage you to set aside your knowledge of the MacGregor and equally evaluate all boats of similar size on the market.

I will also mention, being the former owner (well, former once I sell our P23) of a trailerable boat - it would take us 1.5 hours from pulling up to the ramp to motoring away. Then we would pull into a slip at a marina and finish organizing. This was with two people. On one occasion we "timbered" the mast when we forgot to anchor it when releasing the genoa furler. We moved up to a 40' boat this year and we're excited to get away from having to put a boat together. On the other hand, we could drive anywhere with it and sail in any lake we wanted to. We weren't restricted to keeping it on one waterway.

Good luck with your future decision!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While I've never sailed on MacGregor 26xx, I would have to say that there are plenty of them on the used boat market, and probably for a reason.

I would also say that you would be surprised how much more you will use a boat that is sitting ready at the dock, rather than on a trailer. Faster is probably right that you'll be doing at least the same amount of prep after spending 40-60 minutes getting the boat launched and on the water.


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

Working on the water in Newport Beach CA I have the pleasure of watching a huge number and variety of sailboats beat up the harbour and run back down. The Macgregors (built just up the road in costa mesa) stand out as the worst performing boats to weather that I have ever seen. It is really quite extraordinary that a "sailboat" can make so much leeway, and so little headway. The only thing remotely close on the bay is a Roberts Spray cutter, also quite painful to watch.
At the end of the day though, they run back home just the same as all the others.
I really can't imagine anyone who has sailed any other sailboat (even a Bayfield 25-no great shakes upwind either) being remotely happy sailing the M boats.
Yes they produce and sell a large number of them. McDonalds has served billions and billions but that isn't evidence that their food is "good".


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

yotphix said:


> Yes they produce and sell a large number of them. McDonalds has served billions and billions but that isn't evidence that their food is "good".


We actually cooked burgers supplied by McDonalds at a charity barbeque, and the burgers were quite good. I don't know what McDonalds does to make them so unpalatable, since the actual burgers, when cooked by a good cook are quite good.


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

I think that the high soy content in McDonalds' "100% Real Beef tm" burgers would make them pretty tasty but you're right, they do seem to have a special way of making them taste like wax! Funny though, when I was six I thought they were the best thing in the world.


----------



## redcorvette1995 (Jun 16, 2005)

I like the MAC.
If you like the size and it suits you then it is fine.
It is very handy if you are on the great lakes like me and have friends scattered at many different Marina's. You crank up the engine and race off to meet them, then flood the tanks and go sailing together. I don't see anything wrong with it, as long as you understand what it is.

It is a great boat for getting to your chossen cruising grounds quickly and and then sailing around and then comming home.

Look at it this way...
My berth is just outside of Toronto...
If I had a Mac I could be in the Thousand Islands in one day and then spend a day or two sailing there and then come home all in one weekend or one long weekend. I think that is great...

Now, for me, I do find the boat a tad small...

Most people are going to react negatively to this boat because it is unconventional... If you like unconventional then you are in the minority (less than 5%). But hey you can't fly mach 3 or go to the moon with conventional... And you can't go 15 knots in a conventional 26 foot sailboat. 

Todd


----------



## mhfowle (Sep 13, 2006)

It's all about what fits your preferences. There are two Mac 26's at my marina and those guys love them.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

again, great input. 

Faster, that's more the response I was looking for. Thank you for sharing your experience with the boat.

Also, thanks to everyone else who has shared.

On a personal note, I try to never be in a hurry. Sailing is a "sport" that is relaxing to me - while being fun and exhilerating.

Right now, if I were able to purchase a boat, I'd be looking in the 28-35' classes (big range I know), with a heavy lean toward J/Boats - I really like them a great deal. That range would be able to provide the basics of what I'm looking for in accomodations, and to prep for the day when we can afford a liveaboard (which means a bigger boat). At this point in my research, a cat may be the boat type we end up with later, but not necessarily. But it's all in the beginning stages of research that I fully expect to continue for some time.

I like my brother's Bayfield. True, it is a bit of a pig on speed, and a little heavy to handle, but it is fun and a good boat to learn on (which is one reason he bought that one). There are some performance improvements that can be made to help the speed issue, but the question is whether 'tis worth the cost. Speed always come at a price in any vehicle.

I am intrigued by the Mac - it is a compromise craft. As with all compromises, some things are left behind. A true power boat is better than the Mac, as is a true sailboat. But it has its niche. And thus I'd thought to gather opinions on it.

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

If you like J/boats, I would strongly urge you to go in that direction. While I acknowledge the old saw that every boat is a compromise, there comes a point where too much compromise makes for a boat that is sub-par in all important categories. I know that I will offend someone here, but if you want a sailboat, why not get a sailboat? And if you want a powerboat, why not get a powerboat?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

CBinRI said:


> I know that I will offend someone here, but if you want a sailboat, why not get a sailboat? And if you want a powerboat, why not get a powerboat?


 In respect to anything "in between", if you want a motorsailer, get one that is designed to do just that - only with the highest build quality and seakeeping abilities you can afford. Pride of ownership is based upon these attributes.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd have to agree with CBinRI, there is such a thing as being too much of a compromise. If you really want to sail, you would probably be much happier in a boat that has better sailing performance. If you want speed and sailing performance, go with a multihull.. there are alot of them that are "trailerable". Unfortunately, they're a bit less common and often more expensive than monohulls. Here is a link to a few that are in about the same price range as a new MacGregor.

While I'd also agree with Trueblue, the MacGregor is definitely not designed to be a motorsailer, and one with questionable seakeeping abilities.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

> In having looked around at used Mac's, I didn't really see a plethora of them - so they must not be all that bad. And, with the production as high as it is, they must sell quite a number of them. So, the product can't be all that bad either - it does sell after all.


The Mac 26X is designed to appeal to a specific niche of the boat-buying market, i.e., the person who can't decide whether he wants to be a sailor or a power boater. Generally, they aren't very experienced with either type of boat. Most knowledgeable power boaters probably would not want a Mac 26X, and, as you can see from the above responses, most knowledgeable sailors wouldn't want one either.

Sails don't generate much power, so a sailboat's hull has to be designed so that it can be easily driven, with minimal power. For that reason, sailboats generally have displacement hulls. Power boats are driven by much more powerful motors, and their hulls don't have to be so easily driven. They use a planing hull. It takes a lot of power to get them up on a plane, but the planing hull allows them to reach speeds far beyond that which can be attained by a displacement hull.

The Mac 26X tries to "marry" two types of boats which are completely incompatible, and the incompatibility begins with the hull, the most basic structure of the boat. The result is a boat that provides a very unsatisfying experience for power boaters and sailors alike.

Under power, the boat will be painfully slow and sluggish by comparison with other power boats. Likewise, under sail, it will be painfully slow and sluggish by comparison with other sailboats. In strong winds it will be hard to control, and it won't be able to sail efficiently to windward. In light winds, it won't be able to sail at all.

Many sailors enjoy racing, not just for the competition, but also because it's a big part of the social scene. It gives you an opportunity to mix with the other sailors, and something in common to talk about. But, part of the fun of racing is interacting with other boats as you sail around the race course. But a Mac26X won't be able to keep up with the fleet, and it'll be sailing all alone most of the way around, and it'll habitually be the last to cross the finish line.

My advice is to decide first whether you want to be a power boater or a sailor, and get some experience with both. Check a book or two out of the library on sailboat and powerboat design, and read enough to get a general idea of what makes a good boat of either type. Chapman's classic book on Piloting, Seamanship and Small Boat Handling has a good chapter that discusses the various basic hull designs and their characteristics. Discuss different makes and types of boats with other, experienced boaters. During the off-season, take some basic boating or sailing classes from the local Coast Guard Auxiliary, or Power Squadron, or YMCA. You'll develop a better understanding of what makes a boat perform well or poorly. With that knowledge, you can make a more informed decision about the kind of boat that you'll find satisfying.


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

You really like Jboats but you like your brother's Bayfield and you are seriously considering a Mac 26X...you are exactly the person a Mac 26X was designed for.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If he really liked J/Boats and the performance you can get out of them sailing, I doubt he's really in the target market of the MacGregors. I would prefer to have a boat that sails very well—so I can actually sail when I'm supposed to be sailing. 

The MacGregors try to be both, and end up failing at really being good as a powerboat or a sailboat. The planing hull design of the Mac 26x can't really be suitable for use under sail, even with water ballast.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

TrueBlue said:


> In respect to anything "in between", if you want a motorsailer, get one that is designed to do just that - only with the highest build quality and seakeeping abilities you can afford. Pride of ownership is based upon these attributes.


That is a fair point.


----------



## foxglove (Dec 27, 2002)

*Consider an older Mac*

I have stated these comments before on the Mac thread but worth restating here. I have never sailed a Mac 26X. Go fast boats don't interest me. I have, however, owned a 1991 Mac 26 (swing board with water ballast) since it was almost new and I find it to be the best of all worlds for the trailer sailor. And you can find a used one pretty cheap.

I co-owned a 32 Pearson proir to buying the Mac. I bought the Mac because I wanted to sail the Keys, Maine Coast, all of the Great Lakes and more.

It trailers with no ballast so you can pull it with a smaller tow vehicle and you can tow in hilly regions of the country.

The keel dissapears into the hull so launching and retrieving is easy. You don't have to back so far down the ramp like you do with a fixed keel. I'v seen a number of cars stuck in ramp slime because of that. I'v also seen many trailer wheels go off the end of the ramp because a fixed keel boat needs 3 feet of water to float off the trailer. Also, a dissapearing keel makes beaching the boat possible.

The water ballast keeps the boat stable. I've sailed in winds over 30 kts and have never been knocked down. If it takes too much wind, it rounds head to wind, even if you fight it.

I took my kids sailing with me (I'm harnessed, they in life jackets) on inland lakes since they were 3 years old. They tell me now that those were the best memories of their childhood. We swam off the boat,I cooked, I slept in the V berth, they in the aft berth.

In short, I don't believe there is a better family sailboat. If a boat is difficult to tow, launch, retrieve, and sail, you won't go sailing as often.

If you don't have a lot of bucks to get the boat you want now, you could buy an older Mac, sail it for a few years, and sell it for nearly your purchase price.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

You guys are a stitch. 

So, with all due respect, I reply:

First off, don't make assessments about what interests me, nor what I'm "seriously considering" when I haven't said any such thing. I have eclectic interests and I'm not seriously considering purchasing any boat at this time.

If I could buy a boat, it would be a J/Boat in the 30-35' range and a bit newer. I do like technology and upgrading stuff, while fun, can also get expensive and I'd rather a boat that had most everything on it already if possible. I met one of the Johnstones and enjoyed my brief conversation with him. As he's up in Connecticut, I feel a bit of comraderie (I have a bit of family up on Crystal Pond). In addition, the J/Boat "guys" are very nice and both my wife and I liked them and the boats very much.

I am not a powerboater. I enjoy them, but certainly don't want one. 'Tisn't really me.

Nor do I like motorsailors.

I like sailboats and boats that are primarily sailing vessels.

I enjoy my brother's Bayfield. Its a boat and it sails and I don't have to pay for it or anything on it unless I choose to. He, in turn, appreciates all the help I give him with it (which is a large amount) and as a result I have the use of the boat whenever I'd like. Would it be my first choice of a sailing craft? Maybe not - but he's got a good boat.

I have read both Killing's Yacht Design and Gerr's Nature of Boats and so have gained quite a bit of a beginner's understanding of yachts. I am now reading Gerr's Hull Strength (sorry if I got the title wrong). In fact, as a result of all this, I'm intending to apply to Westlawn and become a designer (eventually, gotta pay for it somehow first) or at least gain that knowledge because I choose to.

I can appreciate any boat's qualities, wether power, or sail, or some combination.

However, that isn't the point of this thread. I started it to simply see what others had to constructively say about the boat in both positive and negative aspects.

Sailormon6 - you may wish to check with Mac on their claims as some of your statements are contrary to theirs. For instance, they claim their boat does well in light air, you say nay.

I've purchased their DVD (I'm intrigued and it was inexpensive) and watched it. I'll just say I was a bit impressed, but I still have my reservations.

IF I were to "seriously consider" the boat, I'd first want to sail it and decide that way. I am quite consicous of the fact it is a compromise and personally have my doubts as to its real sailability. I could, in fact, get a used J/Boat for that same money and that's probably where I'd head anyway.

Bear in mind that older "tall ships" had ballast in much the same way as the Mac and they negotiated heavy seas routinely (yes, I know there is a BIG difference between them in sizes - pun intended).

As for everyone else who's pitching in, thanks - having a constructive discussion is what I am after in this thread.

Sincerely,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

jon-

One major difference between the MacGregor 26xx and a tall ship... one is a planing hull, designed to have water ballast for use under sail—a compromise for either purpose...the other is very much a pure displacement hull with no aspirations to be anything else and designed purposely for a life under sail.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

The point I was trying to make there was simply that the ballast is the same general idea in both types and also in the same general location (on the bottom of the hull as opposed to at the bottom of or in a keel) and therefore would have similar effects. The fact of hull design had little to do with that particular comment.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would disagree there. 

Displacement hulls are often deeper than planing hull designs, so the ballast would tend to be lower and more effective. Also, tall ships did not use water, but stone or iron, which is considerably denser...and given the same volume, provides much more weight, which contributes to the stability far more than would the same volume of water.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Regardless of what ballast is used (which depends upon the craft and its requirements), it is about lever arm. A shorter lever arm yields more rolling and less stability. Thus, craft with high ballast locations will be a little more rolling than others. Hull shape will help determine how the rolling feels, but will not stop the action. Generally, older tall ships had relatively high ballast locations - much like the Mac. Check out cross sections of the Victory and the Constitution - they're a bit similar to the cross section of the Mac (at center). Granted, the Mac's overall hull shape is a little different than either of those (serving two purposes), but the center section is similar to the older ships.

Thus, when these ships were overloaded, they had a high tendancy to capsize. Wasa anyone?

And so, my point remains - a high ballast location yields a shorter lever arm which makes the craft act in the manner it does. And since the Mac shares the general ballasting location as the older ships, it isn't as if that particular location was a new one - rather an old one revisited.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I have nothing constructive to say about mac 26x's....
and that should say a lot.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I find jmunson's attempts at forming architectural similarities between macs and Tall Ships to be very amusing. I suggest he preach to the choir down in the mac forum . . . 'cause it just isn't working here.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> I find jmunson's attempts at forming architectural similarities between macs and Tall Ships to be very amusing. I suggest he preach to the choir down in the mac forum . . . 'cause it just isn't working here.


Actually, it is quite amusing, and rather pathetic.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

When I was looking for a boat, one yard had a Mac next to the Stone Horse I was looking at. The broker mentioned the price of the Mac (cheeeeeeap), but then had me tap the side of the hull. To me it sounded like a cut-rate plastic bathtub you'd find at Home Depot. The broker laughed when he saw the look on my face and said something to the effect of "yeah, don't bother".

It's already been stated, but there are literally hundreds of better boats out there for the same price, so why bother?


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks cardiacpaul and TSteele65 for being constructive.

What's pathetic/amusing is resorting to personal insults, etc. Always a good way to make an impression and earn respect!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I have a Venture 21 which happens to be a proper little sailboat. While I'm not a fan of the Mac 26, I do have this little tidbit to offer for consideration.

http://www.bwyachts.com/La Perla Noir/Pearl Home.htm


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

*pathetic?*

alright, you asked for it... You want "impressions"

I know there are thousand of people that are perfectly happy with their mac-x/m/whatever, good for them I'm happy for 'em. Any day on the water is a good day.

here are...my opinions... 
Its a wonderful marketing ploy to get people to believe they are the best of both worlds, sail when you want and motor when you want. 
In that rose colored light, they are exactly correct. You can do both. 
The implementation of the marketing concept is very poorly exacuted.

Sailing.
It is clearly not a sailboat. It does not sail well at all, if you're in a 20kt wind, you'd better strap your a** in and hang on. (Do this before the rig comes down on your head ok?) The standing and running rigging is minimal. by that I mean too small... by that I mean weak, by that I mean cheap, by that I mean, oh hell no. 
I'm sure you've noticed the dual rudders... Its not because the thing has a outboard... Its because when you sail, most of the time one of them will be out of the water. Exciting? sure, if you're into "that I'll take my life in my own hands kind of thing."

Motoring. 
Tow a skier, a wakeboarder, have a blast. If you can live with the poorly planing hull, the poor "hole-shot" and the terribly poor wave walk & steering. 
The ballast that allows you to raise the sails will be a disadvantage when motoring.

Because of the hull design you will use more fuel than a comparable powerboat of the same size.

How are the fittings (cleats, eye-connections) attached? hmmm, no backing plates. hope your skier is a kid, I know my fat butt would rip those puppies out of the transom leaving me with a handful of tow rope before my ankles got wet.

Construction:

Any hull I can press my thumb into and see deflection., I don't need.

Alll that being said. It is trailerable. It is beachable. You can certainly use the boat. It will float and go from point A to point B. Just not do either as well as intended.

this and a 50 cents will get you a newspaper.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Paul, did ya check out the Black Pearl site?


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Paul, I laughed (over the intended sarcasm) while reading your post - good one!  Therein lies some good stuff! 

I did check out the Black Pearl site. Interesting to see the path of modifications, etc. Although I'd be a little leary of removing hull thickness from an already thin hull (I've been on a Mac and was a little put off by the "thinness" of the hull in a GRP boat). Quite interesting though and worth a look.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

yep, take a 20k boat, add another 20k, and would ya look at the heel in less than 15kt wind? (tear the thing apart, use a forklift to demonstrate how purposeful you are...new ballast, & no water ballast of course.) 

one kid at my sons school put 20k into his civic, nitrous & turbo'd, balanced, headers,fat road meats, borla exhaust... and was still blown off by a used, box stock 300zx, purchase price, 3500.00. priceless.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

ROFLMAO! How true that is...I laugh everytime I see a little civic get all dressed up to play...

You DO have to admit that it is always fun to make something into more than it was...despite whether it is wise to do or not...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

OK, I can't take it anymore. Maybe someone is going to have to type slower for me but I'm missing the compromise part of a "Mac". By ALL accounts, it doesn't sail well and can only manage 15 kts motoring (with a 50 hp outboard!) A motorsailor is a compromise, a "Mac" seems more like a surrender. As a comparison, I have an 8ft Sinbad dinghy that can out perform the "Mac" both under sail and under power.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

T34C-

Probably true, and very funny...


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I know I almost had one run me down while pulling wake boarders. It was an unsettling sight to see that thing coming at me at full throttle with the mast up, bow up and no sails up.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

There can be an interesting pattern in these types of threads (not the Mac in particular). The more civil posters tap dance around and don't want to come right out and say the boat is a joke. After a few tepid half-way positive comments or posts by the original poster saying why they were interested in the boat, the initially polite posters can stand it no longer and say what they really think. Maybe we should start with brutal honesty (minus insults) so no one buys a crappy boat because we were too polite to say what we really thought.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

CB, 
I have no earthly idea what you mean. 

ok, so i do know what you mean... Sometimes (perhaps not in this case) some posters are asking about what they have dreamed about for ions. They gather the gumption to post. I feel as if they're asking for confirmation of the decision. When that decision is less then the cheerleader party they were hoping for, they try to "defend" they're own decision. 

If you ask me what my impressions are, then qualify it by leading with your chin, and don't want to really hear what I have to think... don't ask. 

Look, it doesn't matter to me if you buy a hole in the water, or a 500k megagotrocks boat... Get a boat, get on the water, have big fun. Thats the point.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well said Paul.


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you CBinRI - that's what should be done and that was the aim/intent of this thread.

With one caveat - I was not looking to buy the boat but wanted to simply discuss it as I was intrigued by the design.

The only "defense" I offered was to what seemed to me to be slightly spurious commentary. This I offered in an opportunity to maybe learn something.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Ya know what's really funny is that when ya talk to Mac 26X owners, they love the boat. Go over to http://www.macgregorowners.com/ and read the forum, yes, you'll find me over there too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*I love Mine*

I have a Mac "98" I bought last Feb. from a wonderful guy named Cy. The boat was dressed out with more than everything. I'm having a blast with her.

I can do 14.8 knotts with 4 people and gear with a 50 hourse honda. I can do almost 6.4 knotts under sail.

Opperated correctly, I think it's the safest "sail/motor boat out there".

With ballast, it can handle a good load safely.

Light crew? (1-2) Faster without ballast gut not as safe. Read and compair and I think it's the best over all "Sail/Motor boat out there".
Dale


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*I just read some of You'all's reply*

This should start something.

My 1st time out I went to an island about 10 miles from here. I started off with sail and switched to motor because I was worried about dark. I found a nice sopt and camped out close to an island and a coast guard boat.

Next day, wind was strong and I decided to motor back. If I'm not in a rush, I can get 6.7 knotts with 1/2 power and about 11 miles per gallon.

I dont mind running from a storm. I can go 14.8 with 4 people and gear.

And yes, it is a good and safe boat. Part is filled with foam so it can stay afloat with 5 people on it and flooded.

Ya safe

dale


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Other trailerable compromise 26 footers

I can see that in some situations a sailboat that motors quickly can be useful to get to an otherwise inaccesible sailing ground. Say you launch on a river, etc... and the only way to get sailing is to travel 10 miles. On traditional boat would be 2 hours out and 2 hour in which would limit sailing time.

I can also see the point that some people would like to (or need to) trailer the boat to a weekend destination and then after sailing trailer it back. Weight, beam and other restrictions make this a challenge as well as ease of raising and lowering the rig.

Finally I can see that in a sandy shore area it would be pretty sweet to beach the bow of the boat and jump out for an hour or two. A bit of a swim for those of us on fixed keel boats.

All this being said aside from the long motor situation trailerable does not necessarily mean a Mac and certainly doesn't necessitate poor sailing performance. It does not even require water ballast.

Other boats.
Chrysler 26. Late 70s boat that aimed at the same market as older Macs. Lots of interior room. Not reputed to be a fantastic sailing vessel. Lightweight rig. 

Older Mac 26. Not a whole lot different than the Chrysler in concept. Have a 91 model in our marina. Believe is swing keel same as Chrysler.

A host of 22 foot swing keel models. CS22, Catalina 22 and many others. Trailerable, good for shallow area transits and most suffer a bit on upwind performance. A friend had a CS22 and said he thought would be ideal but gave up on idea of racing it because too slow.

Now some interesting boats.
S2 7.9 Raced against one of these this summer and then did some research. This has a retractable weighted daggerboard. Raced in 20 knots in waves. The boat did not perform any differently than my traditional fin keel 26 foot boat. The rig looks solid, there is a huge racing fleet, the boat is fast and stable. If I wanted atrailerable boat I would look for one of these as there seem to be less sailing related compromises for trailerability. Can be beached as well. Only compromise is interior is a bit less cozy than some otehr 26 footers.

C&C Mega 30. Lots written on this one. The ultimate compromise boat. Hydraulic retractable keel. Has about as many comments as the Mac. Fast, trailerable, not pretty and maybe too many compromises in its design

The short version of all this? If you want a trailerable boat in 26 foot range don't think Mac is the only option. Don't think there are no boats of this type that sail well. Don't even consider thinking you have to buy new.

Personally? I would take the S2 7.9 in a flash. Even the pics of trailers on their sites are exciting.

Mike
Full Tilt 2
Niagara 26 #002


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

You know, I personally have never been attracted to "rubanesque" women but I see perfectly happy men with them all the time. Iwould not criticise either the woman nor the man who loves her. I am quite secure with my skinny littl wife and do not not need to cast stones at other peoples decisions. I even believe if you do make fun of other people for their personal decisions (and a boat is right up there with a wife or where you are going to live) you may have a small problem with your own life.

Doctor Pigslo
Licensed by the swine institute for over 1 fortnight.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm guessing most of those men don't post her measurements on the internet, and then ask everyone if they think she is hot??


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I have always said that a truly gorgeous woman (or boat) is known by that by all both male and female. Anyone less than that becomes more and more subjective as the beauty scale tips. Deep down inside we all know where we stand on that scale within a reasonable range. McGregor owners love their boats, but deep down inside they know what they have.

That is all the philosopy I can handle for now, I have just given too much to you guys for today. I need to go barf.

Professor pigslo
Proudly spouting his dogma for over 1 fortnight.
remember, if god had not intended pigs to be eaten, they would not have meat on those handy little sticks (known as ribs for you Aggies)


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Go figure, we start out on a McGregor, and end up on pig philosopy!! Who would have thought.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

someone finally gets the point


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have met three different Mac 26 owners out using their boats. All three loved them. Only one was a beginner. The other two had owned various other "normal" sailboats for years. To paraphrase them both they used the Mac 26 more than any other boat they previously owned - which meant they were out more often enjoying life on the water.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Now I'm curious! Why would you use your boat more simple because it is a "Mac"??? Due to seaworthiness issues I would think there would be fewer days you could use it????


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Probably because he can use it on days there is no wind...it is a powerboat after all..


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

You mean "power boat" ?


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

My God you guys, must be getting cabin fever or just desperate for a sailing fix, no need to put down Macgregors just cause the weather is keeping you off the water.
Jon Munsen Here is another site exclusive to MacGregors:
http://macgregorsailors.com/
The view from a Mac cockpit is the same as from any other cockpit and the owners get out on the water, too many of the negative comments here are subjective and unsubstantiated, the owners of Macs can give you objective feedback, I am one of them. They do not require additional prep time at the launch ramp because that is done in the driveway folks (Faster & Saildog). In northern climes such as the Pacific Northwest driveway moorage makes a lot of sense, sailing season is short here. We get 10-15 foot tides here and strong tidal currents through the passes, (many of them) while the displacement hull waits for slack tide the Mac gets to power through the 6 knot currents. The Mac sails as well as many of the other sailboats out there, it may not rank with the best of them but it does rank with the average ones. I am currently scoping for my next upgrade which likely won't exceed 32' and none of them I have researched have an aft berth the size of mine in my '03 26M. The more I look at those so called real sailboats the more I like my Mac. In the summer I slip for 4 months at the Point Roberts Marina along with several other Macs and I am down there every weekend and notice the Macs are out the most often. There have been several occassions where the 50hp engine has been a godsend but I will confess my wife and I don't really like it and cannot wait to shut it off and raise the sails. We have a club of over 30 members here and every one likes their Mac and several of the owners had real sailboats previous to their Mac. The niche market for them is huge and the owners are no less a sailor than some of you real sailboat owners. Pigsly is right on about critisising others choices and it does nothing for your own image.
Now down to some constructive criticism.
The Mac is the epitomy of compromise and as much as I like mine there are two things about it that I don't like, first and foremost it is too dam skinny, I hate it, I hate it, I hate it. I am a big buff guy with broad shoulders and a deep chest and maneuvering below for me is like submarine life. My wife being small & only 5'5" laughs and blames me instead of the boat, but I really do not like that skinny beam. On the upside you can spread 3 of me across that huge aft berth. Secondly it is very corky, but as Jon pointed out, it is about the shorter lever arm. Still I don't like it, when I step on the ladder I have hanging off the genoa track the whole boat heels over 10 degrees. In rough seas this makes a white knuckle ride. Those are the only negative things I can say about the MacGregor, other than that, it is a fine boat (oh yeah, it does have a slight pointing impediment but not that bad). I have had many compliments on my blue hulled M and I can stand my 6' frame at the companionway area but no where else. My wife says if I was not so big it would not be such an issue. The corkyness takes a bit of getting used to and she really hardens up at 15 degrees. I have had my Mac out in some good 20-25 knot winds and she handles it in stride. We get gale force winds here on a regular basis and small craft is the norm and these little boats get proven every day here. We also get whimpy days where the water goes flat and the sails sag, sure is nice to have that big Honda on those occassions when I am already out there. For the record, I stay home if the forcast is less than 5-10 knots of wind I am a sailor at heart, the engine is only a convenience not a desire. Perhaps the Mac is not for the purist but it does get many more people out sailing that would otherwise not go, it is a price point boat and it appeals to certain incomes. Speaking of price point, that is why it comes FOB cheaply built. One more caveat the Mac comes begging for upgrades and I have had to invest a lot more than just the initial purchase price to meet my standards, but then again I am sure that is true of any boat especially a used one. I have discovered that Roger Macgregor could have spent a bit more on some of the accessories, rigging and other small details at a more reasonable cost than what the final customer has to pay with upgrades and perhaps this could be a third complaint on my part but others would counter that it gives them the choice of a clean canvas to paint their own ideas on. The Mac is a great island hopper and my wife & I get to visit many harbours, (we are "marina rats") in much less time than a conventional sailboat and we motorsail faster. I just love the look I see on other sailors faces when I power past them in the tidal passes while they struggle along, there's plenty of current in these parts. The Mac is a good first boat and very affordable and will provide hours of endless fun. I will admit though that I suffer two-foot-itis like anyone else and I do plan to get a bigger sailboat.

PS: Faster, I see you live in my neighborhood, I used to reside in New Westminster but now I am in Ladner perhaps 30 minutes away, (I am homegrown in Greater Vancouver). What is the name of your boat so that I can watch for you out there, I'd love to go screamin past you faster while you struggle through Active Pass. And oh yeah how long does it take you to get to Sucia? I get there in two hours at 4000 rpm (10knots) when the wind is not in my favour. If I ever see you out there I'll turn on the iron genny and cirlce you. So what's the name of your boat and what does it look like, Mine is a blue hulled Mac M and it has "Kermie" written on the aft sides with Kermit the frog sitting on the capital K, perhaps you've seen me out there. (My wife collects frogs) Feel free to hail me on the VHF.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PS: Faster, I see you live in my neighborhood, I used to reside in New Westminster but now I am in Ladner perhaps 30 minutes away, (I am homegrown in Greater Vancouver). What is the name of your boat so that I can watch for you out there, I'd love to go screamin past you faster while you struggle through Active Pass. And oh yeah how long does it take you to get to Sucia? I get there in two hours at 4000 rpm (10knots) when the wind is not in my favour. If I ever see you out there I'll turn on the iron genny and cirlce you. So what's the name of your boat and what does it look like, Mine is a blue hulled Mac M and it has "Kermie" written on the aft sides with Kermit the frog sitting on the capital K, perhaps you've seen me out there. (My wife collects frogs) Feel free to hail me on the VHF.[/QUOTE]

And this is good for your image??

Please go to Powernet.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

_"And this is good for your image??

Please go to Powernet.
Sounds like a dog called Lucky."_

Since he lives in my neighborhood I thought it to be in jest, it is actually an invitation to say hello.
People like you give sailors a bad rep. Does your boat not have auxilliary power Mr. Jones? Get a grip & chill out.

_"Mac people, enjoy your boats, ok?? Simple. Have you seen anyone here trying to push a TAYANA?? (sorry Cam that's what came to mind)."_

The name of the thread implies and solicits opinions on the Mac so I responded to the topic. I do not come here to promote my choice I come to glean knowledge from more experienced sailors than myself. Your analogy could not be more offensive, delete that sentence and replace it with something less offensive, I am not gay and do not appreciate being compared with such.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

CaptKermie said:


> PS: Faster, I see you live in my neighborhood,....... I'd love to go screamin past you faster while you struggle through Active Pass.......


Kermie - Jeez I had to go waay back in this thread to see what I said that got you going!

Sorry that I have not yet seen you scream by - but will keep an eye out. We are 34 feet, white with blue stripes, and named, ironically, I suppose, _FastForward_. This is a play on the manufacturer's name, not any claim to excessive speed (under sail or otherwise).

And yes, you may well pass me under power one day, but I would not trade you. I've sailed a lot of different boats over the years and in terms of sailing performance, especially to windward, your boat falls way short. Sorry, but that's fact.

You won't be screaming by me when we are both beating up to Smugglers Cove in a 15 knot Westerly!!

Is it the right boat for you? Apparently so, and good on ya. I made the point earlier that the concept suits many many people.

As to the affordability, we may have spent another 10K than you did, but proportionately we have a lot more boat. True, we pay moorage etc, but that's our choice.

One more thing - I can power at just over 7 knots ( at 2 litres/hr) - What is your 10 knot fuel consumption?

Anyhow, will be pleased to meet you one day. PM me if you want to chat some more.

Cheers


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CaptKermie,

That was not my intention. Obviously I did not explain myself well. Sorry, ok?

Like I said. If anyone said anything I would delete.

I just deleted it. period


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*Mac people, enjoy your boats, ok?? Simple. Have you seen anyone here trying to push a TAYANA?? (sorry Cam that's what came to mind)."

*No problem...Tayana owners don't need to push their boats...we sail them!!


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

If you gotta have speed under motor power then the 26x is the one. If you want a little better sailor you might want to consider the 26 clasics.
A little more triditional and a small outboard (9.9) to beat inland lake rules will run at less than 1/2 throttle for hull speed. You still get the big aft berth but a little less head room. Water balast keeps the towing weight down and it comes in either the dagger board or swing keel designs. 
Unlike a lot of small (22-28) foot boats with heavy balast and deep keels, the water balast and almost clean bottoms of the Mac's allow you to beach these boats. 
Yes, they are tender if you are used to steping on the rail of a 40 foot full keeled sail boat but not if you are used to steping on the rail of a 20 foot power boat. It just rocks, what is the big deal!
Over nighting on a Mac is more like camping.
I have seen a lot of boats set in the marina for years and never sailed. They pay slip and maintance fees and just set there, I don't know why.
I crewed for a friend on a 55 foot ketch and we had guest galore from the live aboards. When I asked why don't you take your boat out, their answer was always, "there is just to much stuff to put away".
not a problem with a trailor sailor.
I don't think it is what you sail, as much as that you sail.
By the way it only takes me 10 mins. to step the mast and be ready to launch, every thing else is done at home.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Faster said:


> Kermie - Jeez I had to go waay back in this thread to see what I said that got you going!
> 
> Sorry that I have not yet seen you scream by - but will keep an eye out. We are 34 feet, white with blue stripes, and named, ironically, I suppose, _FastForward_. This is a play on the manufacturer's name, not any claim to excessive speed (under sail or otherwise).
> 
> ...


I have noticed that nothing seems to get people more riled up on this site than McGregor discussions. I will keep silent on this one. I have not always been so wise in the past.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

CBinRI said:


> I have noticed that nothing seems to get people more riled up on this site than McGregor discussions. I will keep silent on this one. I have not always been so wise in the past.


Too late. I thought this was a new thread but I guess I had already offered my 2 cents some time back.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

CBinRI said:


> I have noticed that nothing seems to get people more riled up on this site than McGregor discussions.


How unfortunate that discussing a particular boat (Macgregor) can so easily rile a few people. Macgregor has sold over 7000 26' models in the last decade, very likely more than any other manufacturer of a single model. The Macgregor concept has opened the world of sailing to many thousands of folks who may not have otherwise been introduced to cruising/sailing. The lowly Macgregor made it possible for a specific income earner group to experience the joys of boating. Other sailboat manufacturers can only benefit by this, since the Mac is essentially an introductory level cruiser, owners will likely aspire to upgrade to a larger displacement sailboat after a few years of experience and I believe my afore mentioned remarks justify the Macgregor it's membership among sailboats.
The current thread was started to solicit constructive comments, preferably from those with Macgregor experience, it did not appear to me to be an invitation to bash the model.
Most Mac owners are new to sailing and perhaps do not have the same level of exposure to sailing as many here do. I was introduced to sailing through a YMCA Thunderbird sailing course on a classic 26' Thunderbird 30 years ago. I promised myself during that course that I would some day have a boat of that size and it took me 30 years to realize my dream. During the interim I spoke with many sailors and discovered that for the most part sailors are a civil, courteous and professional sportsman with a fine reputation for inspiring the sport into others. That some small minded individuals here would want to tarnish the polished image that most civil and respectable sailors pride themselves on and aspire to improve bemoans me. It is bad enough that animosity exists between power boaters and sail boaters but to pit sailor against sailor is inexcusable, reminds me of the American civil war. During my first season of sailing I had my first shot at navigating by chart to a Mac Rendezvous and got disoriented so I stopped into a bay where a power boater upon hearing my dilemma escorted me across the bay to meet up with the group. I was extremely impressed with the helpful attitude this boater displayed and hoped that someday I would return the favor to another boating community member.
The Macgregor may not be a boat of craftsmanship but it is an entry level price point cruiser whose owners aspire to be good sailors some day and when one of these beginner sailors encounters the kind of snide remarks and flaming displayed on this site it can only discourage them when ultimately a senior sailors' goal should be to encourage them. There are many Macs out there folks and one day when you have to make a distress call don't be surprised how soon a Mac can come to your assistance, not that some of you deserve it considering your ignorant remarks. We all wish to become competent, courteous and professional sailors one day and we should all put our best efforts into nurturing new sailors into the sport so that they in turn can pass their experience along to the next generation of sailors. Let's try to be a bit more friendly and helpful here folks, there is nothing to be gained with hostilities and flaming, no wonder there is so much war and bloodshed in the world today. Considering the attitudes of a few here who needs enemies. I am not sure I have said enough here and some of you should be ashamed of your unprofessional and un-sailor-like behavior; you do nothing to improve the image of the sailing community nor do you help promote the sport with your flaming. Perhaps I will stop by later with another lecture for the children here. 
So long for now,
Terry.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This thread has been around too long.  You want impressions?

My impression is that it's a piece of crap. I think MacGregor should add 4 wheel drive so you can take it off road and wings so you can fly it too. Just because that piece of plastic comes with a sail option doesn't mean it should be bantered around sailnet.com for this long. I'm sure the power boat forum guys would laugh at you too though. So please start a MacGregor forum and send us the link so we can forward people when they mention it.

btw, if anyone needs MacGregor crew in the Seattle area, message me. I'd love to try one out sometime for curiosity.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

It sure didn't take long for the children to identify themselves!



jones2r said:


> Has he said anything about skiing behind it?
> 
> Sounds like a dog called Lucky.
> 
> Wait 'til Denr shows up!


Yes, I'm interested in seeing how professional a sailor he is.

Your reference to a dog implies you have pack dog mentality, not surprising since it is usually the little dogs with the biggest yap that always hide behind the bigger dogs then run. Dear God, little people.



RayMetz100 said:


> This thread has been around too long.  You want impressions?
> 
> My impression is that it's a piece of crap. I think MacGregor should add 4 wheel drive so you can take it off road and wings so you can fly it too. Just because that piece of plastic comes with a sail option doesn't mean it should be bantered around sailnet.com for this long. I'm sure the power boat forum guys would laugh at you too though. So please start a MacGregor forum and send us the link so we can forward people when they mention it.
> 
> btw, if anyone needs MacGregor crew in the Seattle area, message me. I'd love to try one out sometime for curiosity.


You sound like another one of the dogs. With an attitude like yours you can be sure no one will invite you aboard. I think _you _have been around too long and if you want my _impression _I can give it to you when I visit the Seattle Boat Show next month, hope to see you there.
BTW Since when did you get to dictate which boats can be bantered around Sailnet? And there already are Macgregor forums that I visit and for the record the members there make you sound like a loser sailor with your ignorant remarks. I have yet to hear a Mac owner trash other models like you do.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

RayMetz100 said:


> This thread has been around too long.  You want impressions?
> 
> My impression is that it's a piece of crap. I think MacGregor should add 4 wheel drive so you can take it off road and wings so you can fly it too. Just because that piece of plastic comes with a sail option doesn't mean it should be bantered around sailnet.com for this long. I'm sure the power boat forum guys would laugh at you too though. So please start a MacGregor forum and send us the link so we can forward people when they mention it.
> 
> btw, if anyone needs MacGregor crew in the Seattle area, message me. I'd love to try one out sometime for curiosity.


Uh..Ray? if you get that invitation you should buy some lottery tickets on your way to the marina!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good idea Faster. If I win the lottery that way, I promise I'll buy a MacGregor. Their web site says it does 22 mph under power so I want to spend the lottery money on the big motor too. Hey, if the pot is big enough, I might add 4wd and wings. What a great machine! So many options to dream of.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

These are my opinions, that and 50 cents will get you a paper. 

I haven't surveyed many of these, mainly because "hey, why do I need to spend 500.00 on a marine survey on a 10,000.00 boat" ok, fine by me, My nose takes a lot more than that to get bent out of shape  but I have been out on them, crawled all over them, helped them be launched and rigged, waited for the ballast to be filled, piloted them, and generally, spent more time on them than I would have liked. In my experience, I don't feel very safe on them in a 15kt wind with the sails up. The rigging pings and groans, the halyards and lines are very taut, seemingly at their limit. The cleats and other hardware seem to creak and complain, 
It heels excessively (for me, for the relatively calm conditions.) 
It pitches excessively and has an uneasy ride in anything but the calmest wave action. (for me) 
This is in comparison to a purpose built sailboat. 

However, when the refreshments have run low, or the kiddo's are bored because "we're going too slow", well fire up the motor, and go nuts! Thats something that CAN'T be done on a purpose built sailboat. there is something to be said for that. 

The Mac's do serve a purpose, and there are a heck of a lot of them out there. 
There were a heck of a lot of chevy citations sold too (DON"T draw the parallel.) 

My concern is that while they serve a purpose, SOMETIMES the inherant limits of the boat are not clearly understood by "the new to me" boat buyer.

I can walk up to the side of the hull and deflect it while on the trailer with my hand at will. While this maybe ok with some people, its not ok with me. It really isn't. Call me crazy and paint me pink. Even a Sea-Ray doesn't do that midships. (no offense to the Sea-Ray owners) 

The rigging will not sustain 25 kt winds, (ok, it may, but I don't like the look of it comapred to other purpose built sailboats of comparable size) and I worry that the new sailor/boat owners that get caught in 20-25kts without knowing to reef quickly will be in trouble... quickly... 

The stated intention that this is a good "learner" boat, one that someone can get their feet wet on, given the tender nature of the boat, is contraindicated. 

In the hands of a capable sailor with decent skills, and one that knows the boats limitations and his own, it may be just the boat that the person has dreamed of. 
However, in the hands of a brand new boat owner, (as has been said its marketed for) with few skills and a couple of lessons from the broker/seller/whomever or less, I'd just make sure they had their insurance paid up and PFD's worn. 

Anything on the water is better than not having anything one the water.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

*A professional response*



cardiacpaul said:


> These are my opinions, that and 50 cents will get you a paper.
> The content was deleted for space saving sake but you can refer to the original post.
> 
> Anything on the water is better than not having anything one the water.


Cardiacpaul has provided a civil and properly substantiated professional critique. I cannot dispute anything he wrote. I can say though, that he provides an excellent example of how a professional sailor should respond.
Well done Paul!!
Cardiacpaul:
On edit, something else comes to mind. The mac only weighs 2550 lbs (advertised) so how strong of rigging is required? I see six lug nuts holding the wheels onto my Trailblazer yet I only see four lug nuts on a small car wheels, everything is relative. I agree, it is lightly built, heels excessively & pitches too much, but I have gotten used to it and understand the limitations. I may not like the limitations and spelled them out earlier but I have learned to deal with them and they are influencing my next boat purchase decision. The boat hull you deflected at will, was it an X or newer M? I have heard owners mention that the hull is so thin in places that light penetrates the hull. I have spent several hours in the spring polishing the hull for the new season and yes it does tend to flex somewhat but it requires a fair bit of force on my part to do it. The new M is not without structural improvements that were not in older models as each new model is generally an improvement over the old model but also one has to keep in mind that each new model of any product is also an exercise in manufacturing cost reduction.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Now, now Kermie.
I can sympathise with you only to an extent. I get criticized here all the time and if I couldn't take it I wouldn't post and just read. I do admit that the criticism that starts out with, "that's the most ridiculous...." is a little tougher to read, especially when I feel the writer is not getting my point, but-whattayagonnado? That's the "extent"
Knowing little or nothing about Mc Gregors I can now say that they are probably not high on my list. How? They have some design and construction weaknesses. They do not point well. They are rather tender. They seem to be lightly braced. How did I learn all of that? You got it! We have a winner! I learned it on sailnet. Now is sailnet the be all and end all of sailing. Well, it was 'till Cam became a moderator. Ooops-wrong thread with that thought(G). No, sailnet isn't gospel. But having read previous posts by many of the people here, I know who to listen to and who to ignore. And, after nine pages of this stuff I'm sensing a trend in opinion. I couldn't get nine pages of opinion, good or bad, if I posted a brand new 50' Swan for free!

Now some of the comments are gratuitous, but most were not. When I was learning how to make a Liverpool splice my bosun', after observing me for some time, told me I looked like a monkey trying to fornicate a football! And I was proud of that splice-until I got better anyway. But I didn't cry about it and my self esteem grew with each better splice I made. You're crying. Cut it out. Stop it. Grow up. You're playing with the big boys now and whether or not you're ready for the rough and tumble doesn't matter.
And the info on potential deficiencies was spot on for a boat marketed to beginners. In another arena, you and Ralph Nader would probably be pillaging the manufacturer for luring naive waifs down to the sea in cockleshells.

The point is that the medecine was administered. Roughly, tactlessly perhaps. But the important points were made. I find your mewing annoying and if you're setting appointments in Seattle how about Nifty's at Pier 23 and I'll vibration test your side-light bulbs for you. Damn, now I'm going to have to be kind to Dog to make up for all this!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I have been reading this thread and now, I really don't know what to think. Some how I feel a little sad, really. 

I think that each boat is bought to suit its owner. No one is forcing any model of boats to anyone.

The owner of a Mac, (I am almost sure) loves his boat as much as I love mine, or CD loves his, or Cam loves his, or TB does.

He buys the boat to sail where he wants how he wants, that's his choice. I understood most macs sail in lakes, very few will go to the bahamas, and their owners know it can't do it. (well it could but at great risk, to the owner and to the USCG that has to go get them).

This mac company found a niche market. GOOD it stimulates US economy, you guys need it. Imagine if all cars were like Mercedes!! BMW would never sell a car. What would a poor person get?? A skate board???

Please, just for once, get in the shoes of a mac owner, how sad would you feel if someone came here bashing your beloved boat??

We can make criticism about the boat, such as CP made (and very well) in an informative way, (positive critique helps, negative destrouys) without being too aggressive, and mainly without offending the owner. This is a sail site. 

The boat has a mast, (also a motor) therefore it can move (good or bad) from A to B by sail, to me its a sailboat. How many people (I know a lot) that own pure sailboats, and motor all year round??

I am sure a mac serves his owner, exactly how he wants, otherwise he just changes boat.

Please this has absolutely nothing to do with the boat, but rather with the way the owners of macs are offended or attacked on their choices, here.


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Thank you Giuletta. 

As said previously in this thread, something on the water is better than nothing on the water. I believe the old saying is "Bound is boatless man".


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

The 1st sailboat I owned was a Mac26X back in 2000. Had for 2 years before trading in for a new Hunter 326. You can say I cut my sailing teeth on the Mac26X. A great boat to start learning to sail. It doesn't sail very well but what the heck, it still sail. What I like about it is, 1)can drive up to beach and dry out 2)sail where no keelboat dare to go, (this was a mistake, I didn't realise I was in a very shallow bank and was wonder why all my friends stayed so far out there, now I know why they were waving frantically at me), 3)power engine to run back to homebase, 4)roomy for a 26footer 5)proper toilet 6)lots of upgrade/addons potential (read spartan). What I dislike about Mac26X a)can't point well b)60HP engine drinks too much, 15HP might be better c)alittle tender d)take effort to drive into slip/mooring or trailor when wind blowing in wrong direction.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Capt. Kermie -

I just read all 9 pages of this thread. You should do the same. Jon asked for our opinions of the Mac26X/M. He asked how it compares with other sailboats. He asked for no "flames." In the first few pages, people did just what he asked. They compared different boats, described the Mac's construction, and gave their opinions in a reasonably dispassionate manner. I've seen other discussions of the Mac, and the comments weren't nearly so restrained as in this thread. In short, they respected his request that they not flame the boat. I suspect they sensed that Jon is a young man, and were being as diplomatic as possible, because nobody wants to insult a young person or hurt his feelings. But, when a person asks our opinions on this forum, he deserves our honest opinions. We did make fair and truthful comments about the boat. If Jon didn't want to know our opinions, he shouldn't have asked.

After awhile, Jon started to get defensive and argumentative, and a little insulting. At that point, not surprisingly, the participants started to become a little more blunt. Then you started to talk about personalities, rather than about boats.

The people on this forum love to sail. They eat, drink, talk about and dream about sailing. They study sailing and everything about sailboats, including their design, construction, and behavior in all kinds of conditions. They value a boat that sails well and that can be trusted with the safety of themselves and their families, and have contempt for a boat that doesn't and can't. Many of us have been caught out in severe conditions, and know how easily even a well-designed boat can be overwhelmed by wind and waves. Unless you want us to lie, what opinion would you expect from a group of knowledgeable sailors, with regard to a boat who's design compromises it's sailing ability to such an extent as the Mac?
If you own a Mac26X/M, why would you jump into a conversation about them on a website where you know, or should know, that they aren't well-respected? Did you think you could dissuade well-informed, experienced people from their strongly held opinions?

You seem like a nice enough fellow, and are certainly welcome to join in our discussions about sailboats and sailing, but it would probably show better judgment on your part to stay out of discussions about the Mac, because you are likely to hear things you don't want to hear.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

> Please, just for once, get in the shoes of a mac owner, how sad would you feel if someone came here bashing your beloved boat??


 Giu, I absolutely agree with that, and I don't like to see people gratuitously denigrating other peoples' boats. But this wasn't a case of people saying things just to be hurtful. We were asked our opinions about the boat, and I thought people were being fair and factual. The person who asked was not an owner of a Mac 26X. He was a young person who was intrigued by it's compromises, and he wanted to know what we thought of it. He deserved our reasoned opinions. Any Mac owner who saw the title of the thread should have sensed that it probably wouldn't be a Mac love-fest.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

*Kermit,*

"On edit, something else comes to mind. The mac only weighs 2550 lbs (advertised) so how strong of rigging is required? I see six lug nuts holding the wheels onto my Trailblazer yet I only see four lug nuts on a small car wheels, everything is relative."

_Yes, it is relative but the analogy doesn't work well.. The rigging has to be stong enough to handle the conditions at hand. I don't know many people that would take a Sunfish out in 20kts winds, but that regularly happens on a mac. _ (oh, I'm not saying a sunfish has the same or stronger rigging, I'm using the size anaolgy)

I agree, it is lightly built, heels excessively & pitches too much, but I have gotten used to it and understand the limitations. I may not like the limitations and spelled them out earlier but I have learned to deal with them and they are influencing my next boat purchase decision.

_Its obvious to me that you've had some sailing/boating experience before the Mac, and I commend you on knowing the limitations. As stated before however, the boat is marketed to first-timers and newer buyers to the boating public. Imagine if you will (can't you just hear Rod Serling?) laying out 10k for one, buying a couple of Mae Wests dropping the boat in the water, rigging and motoring out into the middle of the lake, raising sails, and having it heel over 25-30 degree's in 20kt winds without having any experience? I don't know about you, but thats not what makes a boater safe. Thats not what makes a new boater feel too good. Thats not condusive to getting the Cuban to want to go out on it again. It does make the endorphins raise just a bit...._

"The boat hull you deflected at will, was it an X or newer M? I have heard owners mention that the hull is so thin in places that light penetrates the hull."

_One "C", 2 "X's" and one "M" _

_Look, the boats serve a purpose, The boat you have won't kill you, Ralph Nadar isn't going to make you buy a liferaft. You have fun on it, and it works for you. Please note however, that they aren't for everyone, the same way a Hylas has its detracters as well. _

_That being said, the way these things are marketed just bothers me somewhat. The "Oh, honey lookie here, we can do both, sail, and ski, all in one fell swoop" works until Honey has her thong sucked up her butt by a 20kt gust. _

_Many people on here have decades of experience on everthing from Sea-Rays to Lasers, to Sunfish to Hobies to Tayanas, Valiants, Nauticats, (jeez, I know I left somebody out.) So this is a liitle food for thought. Before you get your wanker in a twist, consider that you may be viewed as a Chevy Vega owner talking tech to Roger Penske. _

_Now, I have to sign off to jump on the "squirrel cage o'death" cardiac stress machine run by lesbian nazi's, then the Cuban and I will be sailing this afternoon.

life don't suck._


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

The boat I own is 36 feet and weighs 9 tons, built in 1977. I am not saying that it is heavy but when I hit the dockI am not concerned about scratching the bow but taking out the dock. That hapens to be the boat I chose 8 years ago very nearly today. My first year at the dock I was about to board my boat when accross the dock was a brand new Mac about to leave on her maiden voyage. The excitment in pappas eyes as he steadied the engine and slowly backed out of the slip. His two little girls were moving up and down the rail holding outstreched fenders between the boat and the dock. He rebuffed my offer to help with his limey accent saying he needed to learn how by himself as next time there may not be anyone to help. Eight years later that family still owns their boat and enjoys her on a regular basis. Not one person on the dock that has one side filled with 30 to 45 footers and the oposite filled with 22 to 32 footers has ever told him a word about the quality of his boat. We are all sailors on that dock (except for J**** that never leaves the dock.
pigslo


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

To the posters on this thread:

Ok, now that I have your attention let me just say that it appears to some that I have said too much too abruptly. It was not my intention to offend anyone or be abrasive and you have my sincere apologies for doing so.
I only stumbled onto this site recently while researching the purchase of my next boat and Google linked me here. For the first many visits I only lurked searching for buyers data and was amazed at the plethora of articles, data & advice here. I was quite impressed with the level of experience contributors here had and hoped to learn from some of those whom Sailaway21 refers to as “big boys” a term that I would not use figuratively on myself. For the most part most of you are what I’d expect of a fellow sailor and as Sailormon6 commented I am a nice enough fellow too. If you met me in person would find me quite affable.
This particular Mac thread had not come to my attention until I started browsing further and as I started reading from page one to the end Sailormon6 I noticed the thread was slowly degrading into a Mac Bash, so being a proud owner I felt it dutiful to defend the Mac. At a point where Jones2r & Raymetz implied I should take a hike (“go to powernet” & “So please start a MacGregor forum and send us the link so we can forward people when they mention it.”) I over-reacted a bit and got my back up, hence the addressing of personalities Sailormon6. I suppose I took the two comments personally when maybe I should not have, but many of the comments I encounter here are quite spurious and offensive. Now Sailormon6 it is not my intention to dissuade well-informed experienced people from their strongly held opinions. My intention was to enlighten a few biased minds and encourage constructive substantiated critique.
Sailaway21:
I had to laugh at your perception of me as it does not occur to me how I am coming across while engrossed with typing a rebuttal, but in hindsight I can see through your eyes. I am not crying or mewing as you put it, funny as it sounds and perhaps I am not the only one you should tell to grow up. Some of the “rough & tumble” as you put it, commentary here is uncalled for and unnecessary and those who write it should proof it before submitting it. I can take ribald jokes as well as the next person but when the discussion denigrates down to being compared to being GAY, which by the way was deleted it tends to get tempers flared and then the rest seems worse than it was. As for my Seattle remark, it was inappropriate and I apologize for it, even though it was ambiguous and I could say you are reading into something that isn’t there, I won’t, 4 wheel-drive & wings was just too sarcastic and I reacted like a juvenile. Now Sailaway21, I have no argument with you and my Seattle remark is not directed at you, but if you feel you still need to “vibration test my side-light bulbs” for what ever reason….??? Niftys is fine.
Now, back to the Mac,
I am not trying to sell you guys on the boat, I’d just like you to bury the hatchets and hear both sides. These little boats are not for you “big boys” but at least give a smidgin of credit where credit is due. These little boats cross the Georgia Strait and cruise the San Juans & Gulf Islands with ease, they get folks out on the water and whether you want to believe it or not we do learn the basics of sailing and boating on them. After a few years people like me outgrow them and start looking for a replacement and if one of you more sarcastic posters has one for sale I would not purchase from you with that attitude nor would anyone else so what have you to gain. We all have read the boats shortcomings here and I am personally acutely aware, but don’t under-estimate the little boats they are more substantial than they get credit for here. Ironically on those heavier wind days when I am dock bound wishing I had a bigger heavier boat I notice the “big boys” are also dock bound and have no desire to venture out, and when they do test the water with their little pinky and decide it is safe to go out, I can also go out. For the most part the islands out there are fairly protected and ideally suited for the Mac, it is only that first 12 mile stretch across the Strait we have to watch for (big boys too) and with prevailing NW winds whipping down the straight uninterrupted for 40 miles one does not go bouncing out there without getting trounced.. So yes the Mac is restricted to picking a weather window but so are the “big boys”. For such a frail little boat it is very capable.
That is all folks, and perhaps this should be my last visit to this thread, there is another one that piques my interest right now, the one about derelict live-aboards, very interesting, we have that problem here.
I will be on better behavior now and stop crying.
Sincerely,
Terry
On edit- forgot to mention it earlier but for what it's worth Florida Mac owners take group cruises in the Mac's to Bimini, Tortugas and the Bahamas regularly.


----------



## SlimChestnut (Nov 20, 2006)

Not many mentions of the extreme shallow draft capabilities for launching and mooring this boat. I have land on a canal on the Gulf and the Winter low tides are just over 1 foot so the mac is one of the very few that can be in the water and quickly motored out to the bay, balasted and sailed.

Does anyone take advantage of the shallow draft. I for one do not like paying slip fees and much prefer my own dock. We have a 26M-D

When you do not have much water depth it is ridiculous to consider the deeper keel boats for simple, family outings.

Slim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi All;
I am a pure sailor with years of experience. My sailing resume would fill in a few pages so quick overview: Started by winning my first race at 8. My parents have a film of me sailing our tender at age 3. Been round the world, Cape Horn, Cape of Good Hope. Antarctica.
I was a boat tester for a major boat maker, winning races so they could take ads in the maritime papers to brag about their latest baby. I'd make pocket money conveying boats, captained ultra luxury yacht/charter ship.
Later became the youngest full licensed Captain (unlimited) and Chief Engineer (also unlimited) of my class and sailed commercially for 10 years.
To date I am still involved in maritime safety, and have advised at IMO.
But better than that: When it's windy I'm on the water every day!

A few days ago I bought a 26X.

I haven't sailed it yet, but I pretty much know what I'm getting into and don't expect miracles on that front.

Why did I buy it?

1) Shallow draft:
a)Just looking at Charts of the places I want to go it's clear that any boat with more than 2 feet will be severely restricted. 
So I want 1 foot draft all up.
There are many bays like that where if you take a red pen and exclude all the areas below 2 feet, you take out 1/3 to 1/2 of the potential sailing area and basically all the nice anchoring spots. I would hate having to anchor with all the other boats.
b)My whole bay in front of my house is about 2 feet deep. I know from experience a boat in front of your house is a boat you use a lot more than one at a marina. I previously had an AMF2100 for its shallow draft also and I would sail every night with my wife. Beats watching TV!

2) Price:
Second hand it's a really cheap boat that I can just pay cash for it and be done. I realize the compromises done to achieve the price. I am upgrading a number of things on the rigging. Even with another couple grand on various bits and pieces it's still a cheap boat. For the bay sailing I want to do it should be more than OK.
I don't know of any other boat that gives me what I want for even close to the price.

3) Cabin:
I dont' need one but I won't mind having one and I know my wife will enjoy having something better than a tent on a trampoline or cramped accommodations on other shallow drafted boats within the price range. If having an enclosed toilet is what it takes to make my wife even more enthusiastic about going on the boat, so be it. Due to it's ugly shape the boat has a large cabin. It'll be nice to be able to put my pants on without doing some morning contortions. I'm getting a little old for that @#$%
Full enclosed cockpit and good confort at anchor. No more mosquitoes!

4)Motor:
My bay is enclosed, and access to the main bay is about 2 miles upwind the predominant wind. Only expensive multihulls can get a decent VMG to get me out into the main bay and satisfy the shallow 1 foot draft requirement. No monohull under sail would make it fast -or at all- with board up.
Mine has a light 2 stroke 50hp. I would have preferred a smaller and lighter motor sufficient to get me out of the bay but heck it's on so I'm sure I'll enjoy put-putting at 10 knots when the wind dies or I just don't feel like it. Like take my wife out to a waterfront restaurant after work or something like that. Then sail back home. Big deal if it costs me a few bucks on gas, I don't pay marina fees.

5) Been there. Done that.
I love the posts from the "It's no good in 30 knots wind". I have a marina right next to me at the end of the bay and can assure you that over the last year I have NEVER seen one sailboat with sails up in high winds coming down the channel. I know because I work from home and I am out there sailing my windsurf every day it's possible.
I fully intend to rig my boat and get the sails needed to be safe in the upper ranges of cruising condition winds. I am talking about bay sailing here so a competent sailor and a decently prepared boat will be fine.
If I want to go offshore again, I'll get an offshore boat.

If I want to zoom at crazy speeds, I'll get on my Hobie Cat or my windsurfs.

For the bays and estuaries the 26X is a good compromise.

I bought a boat for what I want to do with it and where I will do it.
It's ugly and I know it. Big deal. ;D

If you have another sailboat that satisfies my requirements above for $15,000, please tell me and I might even buy it off you.

To recap:
Sailboat. 1 foot draft. Large cabin with enclosed toilet for the wifie. Full cockpit enclosure for me. 7 or 8 knots min on engine. 15,000 US dollars. Offers?
Eric


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Eric...Welcome and great first post! Sounds like you've got the perfect boat for your situation...enjoy it!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks. 
Long post indeed but it felt like no one in this thread had assembled all the reasons that made this boat interesting to me despite it's possible short comings.
I think -as a sailor- I am still a little surprised that this weird boat ended up being top choice for my requirements, but logically the boat makes a lot of sense for what I want to do.

Trying to find a boat lift installer for my house. The boat is in good shape and it's be a shame to have it scrape on oysters during the very low tides.

Once I have more experience on the 26X I'll report back or meanwhile if anyone wants to ask anything I'll try and answer.
Eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And situations are exactly what MacGregors are about. Everyone discusses that that aren't good sailboats: true. Everyone discusses that they aren't good powerboats: true. But very few people ever cover why a person buys a MacGregor.

I had a Catalina 22 for about six years. Wonderful boat; served my family well. Major headache to get boat rigged and launched. Could have been great with a lower trailer and a mast-raising system. As it was, we kept it on our local lake in a slip. Very handy, very easy, and after a couple of years, very boring: you can only look at the same scenery so long.

We wanted to travel. We wanted to go on rivers. We wanted to broaden our horizons. Has it cost us? Yes, the MacGregor 26X doesn't sail as sweetly. The boat is significantly faster under power, though. That allows us to go to some places that wouldn't have been possible with the Catalina.

If you want to become an efficient sailor, or if you want to race sailboats (something of an oxymoron to me), buy a different boat; a MacGregor will not make you happy. If you want a sailboat to simply be out sailing and you don't care where you are or what scenery you are seeing, get a different boat; you can find a cheaper used Catalina 22 (they are all about $3000-$5000). If you want to impress others at the yacht club, keep spending; the only way to impress is to outspend. Then, they are simply impressed with your stupidity to spend.

If you want to take your family water camping, sail in some places they'll remember when they've grown, see some sights you may never return to again in this life, power out of some storms you'd rather not sail through, and have some piece of mind that the boat won't sink and leave your family adrift (if there is any truth in advertising), get a MacGregor. Don't compare it to a J/Boat; compare it to a Winnebago. That's much closer to reality.

As for the quality question, again it's what your expectations are. I drive Chevys; I don't expect Mercedes comfort. I expect a pretty reliable drivetrain, and I haven't been disappointed. I own a MacGregor, I don't expect it to be built like an Island Packet. I have hit a river buoy (don't ask), and the boat only had a minor scratch. So, is it indestructible? I doubt it, but it'll do. What will I do in over thirty knots of wind? I'll get off the water. I'm a fair-weather sailor, and I have no need to prove otherwise to anyone. It's a hobby, not a proof of testosterone.

In summary, so far, we've enjoyed it. Time will tell. Ignore others' opinions; don't let the bastards get you down.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Kermie! The reason I suggested Nifty's was that if resolved this reasonably, they have the best Reuben sandwich in the whole wide world. Lunch is on me!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm glad, really glad that people have got the perfect boat for them. You got what makes sense for "y'all" and it works for you.

Isn't that the reason we're on the water?


----------



## Scottme (Dec 19, 2006)

> "The Mac 26X is designed to appeal to a specific niche of the boat-buying market, i.e., the person who can't decide whether he wants to be a sailor or a power boater. Generally, they aren't very experienced with either type of boat."


Thats not the experience I've had around Mac owners at all. Yes, there are new sailors and inexperienced ones that own Macs also, however I'd say that most of the Mac owners I've met were very experienced sailors.

As for not being able to decide wether they want to be sailors or power boaters, "whatever." I find the novelty of haveing a 40 pony motor hanging off of my transom quite comforting. When the wind dies at 4pm and the temps shoot up to 100 deg, I'll motor over to a cove and swim and when I'm done I'll tow 1 or more "real sailors" back to their slips.

That comment is like saying a guy that owns a Cessna cant decide if he wants to be a hang glider or a real pilot. Cause after all a Cessna's just a little puddle jumper and you cant really travel in it. But the only Cessna owner I know is a commercial airline pilot and has flown A-10's over the gulf in 3 tours.

I'm not trolling and dont really appreciate flames, thats not my intent. But I've been sailing for near 50 years, owned a real sailboat for 30+ years and a Mac for around 10. I'd put my resume against near anyones and I like my Mac.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I realize it's been a long time since this thread was first opened, but I thought after 2 years of 26X ownership I'd review my actual usage against anticipated use, as posted then. I hope this may assist anyone considering a 26X or similar (26M or even Hunter edge?).

1) Shallow draft:
No doubt the best feature of the boat. All up draft is 9 inches, and motor only draft is about 18 inches. I sail in muddy waters and would allow a lot more in rocky bottoms.
I've often gone into local anchorages with almost no water, and gone out just by letting the boat drift back to deep waters. We can squeeze in bayous and the flat bottom allows for easy straight level grounding in the mud at low tide. 
Very often small power day boats and fishing boats try and come close to us to ask if we're OK, only to find out how shallow our anchorage is before we can wave them away. One advantage of such shallow anchorages is how safe they are at night: No risk of anyone running into us!

Being able to keep the boat at the house means we use it a lot, often on the spur of the moment. The boat is always ready to go, and we often end up having dinner onboard, or overnight just for the fun of it.

2) Price:
It's a cheap boat. It can be seen as good and bad.
I probably spent about 5K all inclusive to upgrade a number of things, about half of that on creature comforts. Turned out to have been a great idea since a lot of these were "dual use" for shore camping and hurricane backup. More on that later.
The other half went on rudders, huge wheel, all lines back to cockpit, asym, 3rd reef in main, storm sail, double main sheet to act as traveller, etc...

3) Cabin:
It's huge for a 26 footer. The ugly box shape means lots of volume. Not enough storage options, so we put in a number of cloth pockets all over the boat. The interior feels open and airy and is very low maintenance.
The aft berth is huge, and a good place in the winter. Not enough ventilation in the summer.
I don't really need a cabin, but my wife is hooked on it now and that's a great result. She always loved fast sailing on our previous boats, so now I'm sure she'll be game for a fast AND comfortable boat. I'm game, even if I'd prefer empty crazy fast sailboats.

4)Motor:
I usually put-put at about 6knots / 2200 rpms on the 50HP. With 24 gallons on board, range is huge. The engine is way too powerful for my needs, but once in a while I'll open up just to get to an anchorage before sunset (mosquitoes). Or get home in time to open my office in the morning.
I dont' like the noise/smoke/smell, so slow speed is my preferred option.
The power is useful for maneuvering and the boat may be difficult for some to handle due to flat bottom and high windage. In deep waters, board and rudders make a big difference. In shallow waters when you can't keep centerboard and rudders down, the boat drifts and I personally have fun playing with the maneuvers. But in that mode it definitely isn't for beginners and I shudder to think of a beginner in a marina or trying to get back on trailer like that.

4)
a) Sailing: On this board I'd be remiss not to give a quick opinion on that. 
The boat sails like it looks. No surprise. I changed the original rudders (horrible!) to custom ones for about $500 and they make a huge difference. Took the slop out of the various rudder linkages also to get some accuracy in rudders. Much better now.
The boat is easy to sail but doesn't give much feedback or impressions. Having a wheel on a 26 footer is a silly idea, but needed because of the engine. I tend to sail with empty ballast when alone (NOT RECOMMENDED and against owner's manual instructions). Don't do it unless you're OK with the capsize risk. I believe I know what I'm doing and am fine with the risk. Under asym spinnaker you get the boat to move eventually as the boat is light.
With wife on board I fill the ballast in. In light air it kills the speed, but the safety is worth it. You get a slow cruiser and the water flow coming out of the flat stern is horrible. 
Upwind performance is cruiserish. (I'm skewed from my racing days!)
The boat is easy to balance and easy to singlehand.
You know when buying it it's not a racer, and you can cruise nicely, gently, and simply enjoy it. Sailing can be just about that too! I bore easily though.
Hull shape isn't good in chop, especially beating in the wind. Bear down and you can get it to surf down the waves, centerboard up.
It livens up in 15 knots at 110deg from the wind, but then if your sailboat doesn't you're sailing a clothing iron.
I haven't taken the boat offshore and dont' intend to. 
I got caught a few times on the periphery of summer thunderstorms, with strong gusts and the boat does OK.

5) Been there. Done that.
I added a couple new things to the list since that post and a new trophy on my fireplace mantle.
As to the 26X: My wife and I executed our hurricane plan as IKE approached Galveston Bay and evacuated our our boat. 11 lines and 3 anchors and we rode it out. No biggie, but it was a cool experience. Unfortunately many people suffered really badly.
We were happy and lucky to save our boat as we weren't sure our house would still be there. Luckily the house didn't suffer and barely escaped the flood by literally inches: The insulation underneath got wet! And it sits at 23 feet elevation!

We didn't have power (nor sewage) for 12 days, so having all the camping gear from the boat (generator, portable shower, airhead toilet, etc...) was great as we were able to camp in good comfort while we worked on clearing debris, rebuilding the dock, boat lift, deck, yard, and so on.

All in all the 26X fits the bill for the intended use and within the known limitations I would recommend it.
I wouldn't use it offshore. It's forte is good camping in sheltered waters and shallow bays in my opinion.

If you sail deep waters you have a lot more (and better) choices in my opinion, especially in the current second-hand boat market. Unless you want to trailer your boat... Not something I know anything, or care about.

Still wondering if there's another boat our there that would fit the bill better, but anytime one comes close, the price doesn't.
Viva Yacht 32 is on the list.
Gemini 105 also.
And a number of larger tris.
All shallow draft, nice cabin and they'd sail a lot better than the 26X. But a lot more money. 

Eric


----------



## patrickstickler (Dec 2, 2008)

eric3a said:


> ... Unless you want to trailer your boat... Not something I know anything, or care about.


Firstly, I concur with everything Eric has posted. I happily and proudly sail a 2001 26X and share all of Eric's appreciations for its shallow draft, large cabin, big outboard, etc.

As for trailering, I can perhaps add a bit to what Eric has otherwise covered very well. Trailering opens up so many opportunities that would not be available otherwise. We've towed ours to many lakes in Texas, Arkansas, and all the way from Texas to Florida to sail the Atlantic coast around Cocoa Beach, as well as some nice lakes in Central Florida, including motoring along the Saint Johns River, etc. And all in comfort, and with a familiar boat, and very cheaply.

Not to mention that we have often used the boat as a camper, staying in a campground, just like an RV, even on trips that included no boating whatsoever.

And while we primarily sail, and consider it a sailboat, our kids *love* tubing and wakeboarding behind it, even though it's not a speedboat, and it adds yet another fun activity to an already fun filled trip.

We love our 26X so much, that when we recently moved from Texas to Finland last Fall, we took it with us! and we are eagerly looking forward to sailing the Baltic and Finnish archepelego as soon as the ice melts -- for which the boat is absolutely ideal, given the boat's shallow draft and the nature of the rocky coastlines. And even better, we'll be able to just trailer it down to the Med, or over to Norway, or inland to the Saimaa Lake region, etc. And can spend a month motoring the canals of France and Germany, etc. etc. etc. etc.

The range of possibilities this boat offers is amazing. In a word *versatility*.

No, it's not a racer. No it's not full of teak. No it doesn't have an inch thick hull. No it's not an offshore boat. Blah blah blah. But it's a decent boat, for an affordable price, when fairly evaluated, and as with Eric, I know of no other boat that could possibly allow us to sail as often, in as many places, in as much comfort than our MacGregor. I've looked. I'm always one to upgrade to something else that better meets our needs or better fits our dreams. I've not found anything that, for the price (which for many of us is not a small deal), comes close.

I often dream of a bigger, better, faster, ocean capable boat that I can sail around the world and have no illusions about the limitations and quirks of my MacGregor, but I think that those who "talk trash" about MacGregors simply "don't get it".

So when you folks with bigger, better, faster, prettier, ... boats are stuck in a particular spot, and having to either spend weeks getting somewhere different or charter an unfamiliar boat to get a change of pace, we'll be enjoying our familiar and capable boat, which we know how to sail well and know every bolt and line, and we'll be sailing in more varied locations in the course of a year than most do in a decade, if not a lifetime.

It's something you either "get", or you don't. Other MacGregor owners will know what I mean.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

> I often dream of a bigger, better, faster, ocean capable boat that I can sail around the world and have no illusions about the limitations and quirks of my MacGregor, but I think that those who "talk trash" about MacGregors simply "don't get it".


Anyone that talks trash about someone else's boat "doesn't get it".

There's too many bigots around sometimes. 

I looked at the Macs when I bought my Macgregor. Oh, mine is an old one. Not one of the newer boats. It has a weighted keel that cranks down, instead of using water ballast (I didn't want a boat that used that system).

Mine is for practicing and learning - nothing more. When I'm done with it, I'll either donate it to the Boy Scouts, someone in my family or I'll keep it around for when I'm back in Colorado.

Eventually we're getting a bigger boat for cruising - but this one is for learning.

Period.


----------



## patrickstickler (Dec 2, 2008)

N0NJY said:


> Anyone that talks trash about someone else's boat "doesn't get it".
> 
> There's too many bigots around sometimes.


I couldn't agree more.

I've always found it interesting that Macs seem to get "picked on" alot more than most other boats, and have concluded that, as with many other facets of life, there are alot of folks who simply can't deal objectively and fairly with things that are significantly different from what they are familiar with, and anything that diverges too far from their own personal scope of experience must be "bad" or "wrong" rather than simply less optimal for their particular needs or preferences while yet possibly perfect for someone else's.

Because the Mac is a boat with alot of atypical characteristics, and to a great extent, is "an aquired taste", it perhaps has a higher tendency to "offend" such folks, who must force everything to fit their own overly narrow personal model and since the Mac simply defies easy classification, it suffers far more criticism and dismissal than boats that are more traditional, or typical, in most of their facets.

One has to want or need the Mac's special qualities in order to be content to live with its quirks. It also needs to be sailed a bit differently than your typical cruiser, and anyone who tries to sail it like they would many other boats will not get the best performance out of it and probably not have the best experience.

Anyway, here's to us all getting the greatest possible enjoyment out of whatever boat we have ;-)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

N0NJY said:


> There's too many bigots around sometimes.


Descrimination based upon race, color, creed, gender, national origin, sexual orientation, age, handicap or MAC ownership is strictly prohibited!!


----------



## patrickstickler (Dec 2, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Descrimination based upon ... handicap or MAC ownership...


There are those who would find that redundant ;-)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well...I'm gonna get some people mad at me I guess....
I think the Mac26x is one of the top 5 worst sailboats of all times and is butt ugly as well. 
I think the Mac26x is one of the top 5 worst powerboats of all times and is butt ugly as well. 
If people want to sail on a budget they should buy a different boat...including many of the other Mac's like Ricks. 
If people want to power boat on a budget they should buy a searay or similar. 

If you want to be able to do both while recognizing the significant limitations...then there are only 2 other choices...the Mac26 or the Hunter Edge. 
Both of these boats will appeal to a subset of boaters and make them very happy and allow them to have fun on the water with their families as can be seen from some of the posts above. As such...they are a good choice for some. 
No need to poke fun at anyone's choice or boat here...but I do think it is important to point out the deficiencies and positives about a boat that is so controversial. 
Apologies in advance if that bends anyone's nose out of shape.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Well...I'm gonna get some people mad at me I guess....
> I think the Mac26x is one of the top 5 worst sailboats of all times and is butt ugly as well.
> I think the Mac26x is one of the top 5 worst powerboats of all times and is butt ugly as well.
> If people want to sail on a budget they should buy a different boat...including many of the other Mac's like Ricks.
> ...


Ahhh... I see how you are now. You post that AFTER you are not a moderator anymore. And what exactly did I do to you?? Why do you hate me? You are trying to take away what little life I have outside of Sailnet. I will get even, you know.

- CD


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Cruisingdad said:


> Ahhh... I see how you are now. You post that AFTER you are not a moderator anymore. And what exactly did I do to you?? Why do you hate me? You are trying to take away what little life I have outside of Sailnet. I will get even, you know.
> 
> - CD


Just be thankful there is no Catalina thread!


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Descrimination based upon race, color, creed, gender, national origin, sexual orientation, age, handicap or MAC ownership is strictly prohibited!!


hehe

I don't own a "Mac" I own a "Venture". I wouldn't own onea them things....

/chuckle


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

I actually bought my old Venture for several reasons.

1) It did NOT have a water ballast.

2) It LOOKS like a sailboat

3) It's narrower than the later version Macs

4) I spoke to several people who sailed both the macs and the older ventures (and discovered they all said the Venture sailed better)

5) The boat was available to me at less cost than some of the other boats in the area, INCLUDING the Macs

Our specific criteria for choosing a boat included a low cost for a "beginner boat", the boat had to be a "sail boat" - not combination boat.

The boat had to be in very good shape with only a small amount of work being required. Repairs had to cost me less than 1200 bucks if I had to make any. (The most expensive thing, which I really didn'T HAVE to buy was a new rudder/tiller assembly and I could have built it myself, but don't have enough time to do so this winter - so I bought a new IdaSailor kick up rudder - which I think was the best thing I could have done).

Other criteria included being able to trailer it ourselves (we live in COLORADO and I haven't seen ANY coastline here - just lake shorelines...).

So - I think that everyone has something in mind they want in a boat (some THINGS perhaps) and each person has their reasons. 

As a newbie starting out, I'm only sure about a few things so far... a boat that is supposed to be a sailboat should sail like a sailboat. If I'm learning on such a boat, I want it to act like it should act.

If you're starting out a weight program (lifting weights) you want to make sure you do your exercises CORRECTLY the first time and every time. Thus, if you want to SAIL a boat, you logically would want to start out with out bad habits.

As a former electronics teacher I can tell you many students had bad learning habits and they had a hard time learning physics.

As a former military guy, I can tell you that we work hard to break people of bad habits (learning especially) in Basic Training.

So - like anything else, I suspect SAILING is the same.

It's all in what you put into it.

So, if someone wants a boat that can go fast like a power boat, but sail kinda like a sailboat, there's nothing wrong with what I've seen of the Mac models. 

(Except they are kinda ugly!)

Ok, there I said it. 

That was my wife's criteria for picking the Venture. It was "PRETTY" compared especially to a (very NICE I might add) 1985 or so Mac we crawled all over.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, I just wanna say one other thing here. 

If any of you don't drive a Jeep, own anything OTHER than a Jeep, man I feel sorry for you guys, because whatever cars you do drive are crap.

/chuckle


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

and I don't wanna hear anything else about those D*** squirrels they use for an engine either!


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

*MacGregor?*

I have a MacGregor 2003 26M with the pretty blue hull!
I don't think mine looks butt ugly, it looks sleek!
They are what they are and appeal to a specific target market.
I like how well suited it is to the PNW and how I can moor in my driveway during the winter while waiting for the snow to abide. Come spring I can commision it from the garage, do all my planned upgrades and ready it for first season splash without all the trips to the marina. I do slip during season though. These little boats shine in the PNW and will take you anywhere you want from Puget Sound on up to the Broughtons all in good time. They are small, simple, easy to maintain, affordable and do what they were intended to do, get folks out on the water. I bought mine new and never looked back, I just look forward to many more seasons of fun filled sailing.

PS. Nice to hear from you Eric, I remember your signature from another site which you no longer frequent, miss your knowledge and quailified opinions. Sorry you left.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Well...I'm gonna get some people mad at me I guess....
> I think the Mac26x is one of the top 5 worst sailboats of all times and is butt ugly as well.
> I think the Mac26x is one of the top 5 worst powerboats of all times and is butt ugly as well.
> If people want to sail on a budget they should buy a different boat...including many of the other Mac's like Ricks.
> If people want to power boat on a budget they should buy a searay or similar.


I wouldn't disagree with you that my boat is ugly. We call it "Ugly Duck". 
A part of me (as a professional sailor) is more interested in form/function fit anyway, as much as I like a "good looking" boat. Some of the most beautiful boats I've sailed I would never choose to own. I'd rather sail than varnish!

Of course the day I buy an offshore boat, I will get something I find at least "pleasing" to my sailor's eyes. But for now, the 26X is a week-end and evenings toy. Cheap and gets me out on the water very often.

I still can't find another sailboat that has a 9" draft, a decent cabin for my wife and we can afford as a "toy". Believe me I'd love to find one and I hunt yachtworld ads often. Even for double what I paid for my Mac. If you find a 30K second hand decent sailboat with a decent cabin and about 1 foot draft, I'm very very interested with money in hand: Please send details. I'm serious. (No old Piver tris though!)

Before Ike, we'd actually decided to try and find an old Gemini 3000 (18 inch draft / questionable sailing abilities ??) within a 30 to 40K range. Ike repairs put a damper on that, but we may get back to it at some point. The 105 is much nicer, but out of our range for a "week-end toy". Spot on for a Fl, Bahamas and Caribs hopper though.

The Sea Ray fails on 2 counts: A powerboat (no interest in these) and much deeper draft. I believe the Sea Ray 26 has around 2.5 feet draft. There are plenty of 26/28 footers sailboat options at that draft, and I'd take any of these over a power boat or the 26X any day.
But at 2.5 draft I couldn't use the boat as much as my 26X. I couldn't glide in all those pretty bayous, and I couldn't beach it as easily. 
One of my neighbor has a 28 foot Sea Ray and very often can't use it during the winter due to extra low tides and Northelies emptying the bay. 
As I type this the Mac would barely glide out of my dock, but the Sea Ray wouldn't. Same forecast for the next 24 hours basically.

I would dispute the costs of a Sea Ray also: You either spend a lot more to buy a recent one, or you buy an old one and spend a lot on engine maintenance.

The 26D is a very good option, and I'm sure would have been a good choice for us. Same with a venture and such. Smaller cabin and don't forget I'm happy to get my wife "hooked" on a larger cabin after years of cramped ones! 
So the next boat will have it all!



> PS. Nice to hear from you Eric, I remember your signature from another site which you no longer frequent, miss your knowledge and quailified opinions. Sorry you left.


Nice to see you here too and thanks the kind words. It was time for me to move on. I've been good and put in a lot of hours on the water this year. Just a little cold and low tides these days, so been stuck ashore lately. Not even enough water to windsurf! Been swimming instead.

Eric


----------



## Tortuga12 (May 10, 2008)

*Hmmm....*

Seems to me, that a few changes to the design could probably salve quite a few sailors wounds.

1. Upgraded rigging

2. Added weight to the daggerboard. A 250 lb lead section on the tip would probably add quite a bit of stability while sailing.

3. better rudder assembly.

As far as hull strength, show me a documented problem of Mac's being hulled by vicious manatee attacks and I'll start to think there's a problem. Until then, if it keeps water out, it's strong enough.

Of course that's just my opinion, I just sail a little Venture 17!

Does anyone know if the Hunter knock-off has addressed these concerns?


----------



## patrickstickler (Dec 2, 2008)

Tortuga12 said:


> Seems to me, that a few changes to the design could probably salve quite a few sailors wounds.


Not sure there are many, if any, actual wounds needing to be salved, but I know alot of folks ponder about how the Mac design can be improved upon in one way or another, and it usually results in a "lesser whole" than what you start with, presuming you are aiming to stay relatively true to the original target characteristics and usage.



> 1. Upgraded rigging


Haven't seen reports of rigging failing (apart from stuff like not checking ringdings, hitting stuff, etc.).

Yes, the rigging is lighter than on most boats of the same size, but the boat itself is alot lighter, so everything is relative.



> 2. Added weight to the daggerboard. A 250 lb lead section on the tip would probably add quite a bit of stability while sailing.


But (a) that would add more weight to the trailering demands and (b) those that sail Macs know that while they have more initial tenderness, they stiffen up nicely after a little bit of heel and the water ballast does just fine (just don't overpower the sails).

Yes, several hundred pounds more ballast would certainly make for a less tender boat, but at the cost of trailerability, and relating to #1 above, demand for heavier rigging, etc. It's always a tradeoff.



> 3. better rudder assembly.


The aluminum rudder brackets on earlier Macs were potentially an issue (and maybe the same is true for Ventures, not sure) but since around '98 or thereabouts (if I recall correctly) they've had fairly beefy stainless mounts, and I've not heard about anyone having problems with the later model rudder assembly.



> As far as hull strength, show me a documented problem of Mac's being hulled by vicious manatee attacks and I'll start to think there's a problem. Until then, if it keeps water out, it's strong enough.


Yep. Again, with as many Macs (and Ventures) as there have been, and are, out there on the water, if it were a problem, I'm sure there'd be an undeniable body of evidence. But it seems they hold up just fine (and again, a thicker, heavier hull construction would add to the trailering load, etc.)



> Of course that's just my opinion, I just sail a little Venture 17!


Hey, as they say "it's not what you've got, but whether you know what to do with it" ;-)



> Does anyone know if the Hunter knock-off has addressed these concerns?


I've only perused the threads/reviews myself, and my interpretation is of course biased, but it seems to me that the Mac and Hunter are pretty close in their strength of construction, which is no surprise, since they are both intended to be trailered, though the Hunter seems to have a slight edge here or there over the Mac with regards to rigging and overall finish (but also more weight). Need to wait a bit longer, I guess, until enough are on the water and comprehensive hands-on comparisons can be made.

Though others who have had studied both the Mac and new Edge more closely may have some interesting insights to offer.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

patrickstickler said:


> I know alot of folks ponder about how the Mac design can be improved upon in one way or another, and it usually results in a "lesser whole" than what you start with, presuming you are aiming to stay relatively true to the original target characteristics and usage.
> *Actually I have already improved upon the design with all the Mods I've done and there really is no limit to what you can do other than $$$ I have not resulted in a "lesser whole" either but moreso an "improved whole"*
> 
> _Quote:
> ...


quote:
"Hey, as they say "it's not what you've got, but whether you know what to do with it" ;-)
*And how it fits your venue!.*


----------



## snuginn (Nov 12, 2001)

*Macgregor 26X*

I have had a Mac 26X in my rental fleet for 7 years, the boat has been used and abused by a series of beginners through experts. The boat has held up very well considering that it has the equivalent of 20 years of use for a boat in our area. It is still solid and looks almost like new. I have had several customers go out and buy a Mac, a good testament to the boat. The boat is what it is, very easy to sail very easy to trailer, Try taking a 10000 lb keel boat out of the water trailering it 300 miles, launching and rigging it again. With a Mac you can be sailing 8 hours later for the cost of gas and a ramp fee. It can be beached and ghosted over areas 16 inches deep! If your kids or wife want to get back to the dock you can power up and get back in a hurry. Its a fun boat for so many reasons. On the other hand we have a C&C 27 and a Rhodes 22 which are far superior sailboats, When I want to sail for sailing sake I always take the C&C. If your a purist don't buy a Mac 26X or M. If you want a low cost trailorable boat that can winter in your backyard and just have lots of all purpose boating fun, a used Mac is a good way to go.

Jon Hanson
Sturgeon Bay WI


----------

